# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  قصة فتاه مع دعاء التعار

## القارة فى بيتها

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

دعاء التعار من الليل
عن عبادة بن الصامت عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : ( من تعار من الليل فقال لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير الحمد لله وسبحان الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ثم قال اللهم اغفر لي أو دعا استجيب له فإن توضأ وصلى قبلت صلاته ) .
أخرجه البخاري(ج 1 / ص 387 رقم الحديث 1103 ) 
ومعنى ( تعار ) اي انتبه من نومه . 




كثييييييييييييي  ر يغفل عنه وكثييييييييييير مايعرف انه هذا الدعاء 
حتما تستجاب فيه الدعوه بإذن الله تعالى 


بنات والله الذي لا اله الا هو انه هذا الدعاء بفضل الله تعالى صارتلي معجزه 

في ليله سمعت صوت امي وهي تقوم الليل وانا كنت ناااااااااااااي  مه 
بس تنبهت من الصوت وعلى طول تذكرت الدعاااااء وقلت ((
لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده
الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير , سبحآن الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر , 
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله , اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على 
ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد ,, اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى أل محمد 
كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد )) وبعدين قلت اللهم إغفرلي 
وارحمني وتب علي ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, وأدعي بدعاء ينفعني بالآخره أولا 
وأجيانا اقول في وسط الدعاء ( لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين ) ,,

وفي هذي الليله بعد دعاء الاخره دعيت ربي بدعاء للدنيا وطلبت من ربي انه مايخلص 
هالاسبوع الا والشي هذا متحقق ,, 

المهم بنفس اليوم الي دعيت فيه الدعاء طلعت للجامعه وبعد اول محاااااضره 

حصلت المعجزه وجاتني ووحده وقالتلي الي كنت ابيه وكأنه رب العالمين مرسلها لي 
وأنا مصدووومه مو قادره استوعب ,,

والله ثم والله حصلتلي معجزه أنا ماقدر افصل بالموضوع اكثر لانه خاص مره 

والله يابنات انا الى يومكم هذا وانا منجنه من الي صارلي أحس انه حلم ومافيه شي بعيد على رب العالمين ,, 

يابنات ,,

دعااااااااااااا  ااااء التعار ثم دعاااااااء التعار ثم دعاااااااء التعار 


الحين صايره احط منبه ينبهني وبعدين ارجع انام ,,


يلا شدووو همتكم وارضو ربكم وقوموا في الليل وانتي نايمه بفراشك قولي الي تبين 

حتى ماتمدين يدك ,, >>> فيه رحمه اكبر من كذا > سبحآنك ربي 
مااكرمك


يلا كل وحده الحين تقول انا خلاص ببدا من اليوم ومع الوقت راح تستحين وتقومين تصلين ركعتين ,, وشوي وشوي تقومين الليل كله ,,
منقوووووووووووو  وووول

----------


## أم نور الهدى

جَزَاكِ الله خيْراً ..
ذكرتيني بأيام الجامعة ... كنت بحط المنبه حتى اصحى عمدا بالليل و أقول الدُعاء وارجع أنام للفجر
بنفس الوقت تذكرت كم أنا جاحده ... خلصت الجامعة و نجحت و نسيت الدُعاء
غفر الله لي، آمين آمين

----------


## مشاعل عبدالعزيز

دعاء التعار عظيم عظيم جدا كيف لا وهو وعد أكرم الأكرمين سبحانه!!

تقول احداهن مررت بكربة عظيمه وبدأت الح على ربي واتحين أوقات الإجابه والأمر يشتد من شدة الى أخرى حتى سمعت بدعاء التعار فذات مره انتبهت من نومي بعد إغفاه قصيره ودعوت بدعاء التعار تقول والذي نفسي بيده أني سمعت مناد يقول مادعوت به سيتحقق .......وفعلا سبحان الله تحقق بنفس اليوم

فكيف نغفل أخياتي عن هذا ؟!
اللهم وفقنا للعمل الخيرات آمين

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

غفلنا حقا عن ذلك جزاكن المولى خيرا على التذكير أخياتي؛

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزااكن الله خير الجزاء

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

أشكرك على الموعظة البليغة
وأشكرك على اللهجة التي كتبت بها الموعظة
لأنها لهجة الغوالي................  ...

----------


## سنبلة قلم

جزاك الله الجنة ، دعواتكن لي بتفريج همي وقضاء حاجتي عاجلا غير آجل ...  يــــــــــــــ  ارب ..

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> جزاك الله الجنة ، دعواتكن لي بتفريج همي وقضاء حاجتي عاجلا غير آجل ... يــــــــــــــ  ارب ..


 يسر الله أمورك كلها ورزقك الفرج من حيث لا تحتسبين أختي العزيزة .
اللهم آمين .
وجزى الله صاحبة الموضوع خير الجزاء .

----------


## أم البشرى

بارك الله فيك على التذكرة 
جعلني الله واياك ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه

----------

